
Can Vector Supercomputing Be Revived? - Katydid
https://www.nextplatform.com/2017/10/26/can-vector-supercomputing-revived/
======
blackflame7000
With so much evidence that quantum will soon make sequential computation look
like the abacus, it seems equivallent to trying to revitalize the coal
industry

